# Rester sous ios 5.1.1 possible ??



## Calimerosx (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai besoin de votre aide consternant mon ipad 2 64Go wifi/3G qui est sous ios5.1.1 j'ailbreaké UnTethered depuis sa sortie ! suite à des bugs sur cydia j'arrive pas a installer "IshshIt" à fin de garder le fichier SHSH et le mettre à jour tout en ayant la possibilité de le downgarder en cas de problèmes ... j'ai deux questions qui mintrigues:



Est ce que c'est possible de faire une restauration avec le le fichier "iPad2,2_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw " que j'ai conserver via " Itunes 11" et le jailbreaké normalement  ...


est ce qu'il est préférable de passer à la version ios 6.1 ? est t'elle jailbeakable pour l'instant ou pas ??? 


merci d'avance pour toutes les âmes charitable qui souhaiter m'aider


----------



## Lauange (4 Février 2013)

Salut,

Pourquoi tu n'utilise pas Tinyumbrella pour sauvegarder tes SHSH ? Sinon, a ta première question, la réponse est non. Pour la seconde, je pense qu'IOS 6 est meilleur mais le 5.1.1 jbké est très stable et consomme peu d'énergie. Pour l'instant je reste en 5.1.1 jbké.


----------



## Calimerosx (4 Février 2013)

hey lauange, merci pour ta réponse rapide  tu me recommande de rester en 5.1.1, mais comment je fais dans ce cas là pour le restaurer et jailbreaké de nouveau si via itunes c'est pas possible ? 

merci


----------



## Lauange (5 Février 2013)

C'est pour cela qu'il te faut tinyumbrella. Il va détourner la vérification de la signature vers ses serveurs plutôt que vers ceux d'Apple, lorsque iTunes va se connecter. Bien sur, il te faut l'ios 5.1.1 sur ton Pc.


----------



## mayhem (5 Février 2013)

iOS6 stable ?

je capte moins bien le wifi depuis que je suis passé sous la 6.1


----------



## Lauange (5 Février 2013)

C'est bien pour cela que je veux rester en 5.1.1.


----------



## Calimerosx (5 Février 2013)

j'arrive pas a enregistrer mes SHSH via Tinyumbrella, ont me dis :



> *Your SHSH for iPad23GX.X.X      (8X2) was NOT      saved*



ensuite à la fin du log ce qui suit :



> 02/05/2013 18:51:20.929 Finished      saving SHSHs for [iPad 2]
> 02/05/2013      18:51:20.966 Caching shsh files...
> 02/05/2013 18:51:20.975      Found [*0*] *shsh *files to cache...
> 02/05/2013 18:51:20.985      Cached [*0]* *shsh *files


Que dois-je faire?  si je restaure mon ipad directement sans *Itunes* ni *Tinyumbrella *via "*redsnow*" et mon fichier *IPSW* 5.1.1 ça marchera?


----------



## Lauange (6 Février 2013)

C'est très embêtant. Sans shsh point de restauration en 5.1.1.  Est que tu utilise ton Pc en tant qu'administrateur ?

http://www.jailbreak.fr/shsh-ecid/


----------



## Calimerosx (9 Février 2013)

j'ai fais une bêtise j'ai suivi un tuto ou l'ont demande de décocher " Request SHSH from Cydia) dans l'onglet " Advanced" et la j'ai réussi à enregistrer un fichier SHSH " XX62793439527-*ipad2,2-6.1*.shsh"

donc j'ai fais la MAJ vers 6.1 pour enfin remettre la version 5.1.1 à l'aide du fichier SHSH, car mon ipad ne voulait pas s'allumer, juste un petit cercle qui tourne en rond pendant des heures, 

donc mon SHSH ne m'a servi à rien soit c'est pas le bon, soit j'ai pas su m'en servir car via Itunes j'ai eu Erreur 1600 , et redsnow dit que le SHSH ne corresponds au 5.1.1 et c'est la que je réalise que TinyUmbrella à enregistrer le SHSH de la version 6.1, mais le problème c'est que j&#8217;étais toujours sous IOS5.1.1 quand j'ai sauvegarder le fichier SHSH.

bref je suis sous IOS 6.1 maintenant =/


----------



## Thorent (10 Février 2013)

Bah je le trouve pas si mal moi 6.1, j'étais en 5.1.1 JB jusqu'à il y a 10 jours, et je ne trouve pas de différence notable en terme d'autonomie. Côté wifi c'est même mieux, avant j'accrochais mal les wifi publics, maintenant c'est réglé.


----------

